# Ultra/Ultramel



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

can anyone tell me where I can find detailed information regarding the ultra gene in cornsnakes?

Also how to distinguish visually between ultras and ultramels

thanks

John


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Charles Pritzel's booklet "Cornsnake Morph Guide" probably has the information. It's a good booklet.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its actually not possible to know... you can only KNOW you have an ultra by breeding it to an amel and getting 100% amels for instance.. i only recently found this out.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> its actually not possible to know... you can only KNOW you have an ultra by breeding it to an amel and getting 100% amels for instance.. i only recently found this out.


 
i though ultra to amel produced 100% ultramels, and ultramel to amel produced 50% ultramel and 50% amel:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, thats what i said lol.. 100% ultramels from ultra to amel breeding.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, thats what i said lol.. 100% ultramels from ultra to amel breeding.


got what you were saying now:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, its a nightmare really..
i did have some, 'bought as ultra' a few years back, i believe john here has one.. i presume thats why he is asking.. so with any luck he might well be producing a whole clutch of ultramels to prove them out.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

So

how do I tell the difference between ultramels and amels?

If thats the only way to prove the ultra

John


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ultramel and amels are very very easy.. you will see when you hatch them mate..
its hard to explain and sound right lol..
obviously you can spot an amel, but an ultramel has like a red pupil and darker iris (might be wrong way round).. the look is somewhere between a hypo and an amel, so almost looks like a hypo but with red eyes.. you shouldnt have any problems spotting them if you hatch them john.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Obviously the colours out on this one due to what looks like het caramel, but heres the eye colour thing that nige was saying about:no1:


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for that.

Will be 2009 before she breeds.

Will have a male ultramel as well as male amels available by then , with a bit of luck

John


----------

